# I dry humped a permanent marker because I'm NOT a homosexual.



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

Pick the month you were born:

January----I kicked
February---I loved
March------I smoked
April--------I dry humped
May---------I choked on
June---------I murdered
July----------I did the Macarena with
August------I had lunch with
September--I danced with
October-----I sang to
November--I yelled at
December--I ran over


Pick the day (number) you were born on:

1--------a birdbath
2--------a monster
3--------a phone
4--------a fork
5--------a Mexican
6--------a gangster
7--------my cell phone
8--------my dog
9--------my best friends boyfriend
10-------my neighbor
11-------my science teacher
12-------a banana
13-------a fireman
14-------a stuffed animal
15-------a goat
16-------a pickle
17-------your Mom
18-------a spoon
19-------myself
20-------Chuck Norris
21-------a ninja
22-------a baseball bat
23-------a noodle
24-------a squirrel
25-------a football player
26-------my sister
27-------my brother
28-------an ipod
29-------a permanent marker
30-------a llama
31-------A homeless guy

Pick the color of shirt you are wearing:

White------because I'm cool like that
Black------because that's how I roll.
Pink--------because I'm NOT a homosexual.
Red---------because the voices told me to.
Blue--------because I'm sexy and I do what I want
Green------because I hate myself.
Purple-----because I'm cool.
Gray--------because I was drunk
Yellow-----because someone offered me 1,000,000 dollars
Orange----because I hate my family.
Brown-----because I was high.
Other-------because I'm a ninja.
None------ because I can't control myself

You're turn!

Have fun...


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

I loved a Mexican because I'm sexy and I do what I want.



(Where on _Earth_ did you get this?)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

This is fun!

I danced with my brother because I hate myself.

 rofl

That's pretty accurate - my brothers are not the best dancers on the planet...​


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I loved a Mexican because I'm sexy and I do what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> (Where on _Earth_ did you get this?)


My mother..LOL


----------



## vlrga (Jun 20, 2006)

I danced with a ninja because I was drunk.

If dancing with a ninja is the worst I could end up doing while drunk, bring on the drinks!


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 20, 2006)

I Murdered a baseball bat because I'm cool like that.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Next_Exit said:


> I Murdered a baseball bat because I'm cool like that.


Aw, I want _mine_ to rhyme, too! 

.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

I kicked my dog because the voices told me to. *gasps* :shocked:


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 20, 2006)

I dry humped a spoon because the voices told me to.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't know about you all, but...

I SANG TO A SQUIRREL BECAUSE I'M SEXY AND I DO WHAT I WANT


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I kicked my dog because the voices told me to. *gasps* :shocked:



My word Toadsy, it's approaching midnight and we're both sitting around wearing red shirts?

This may be the strongest I've ever bonded with another dude online.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> My word Toadsy, it's approaching midnight and we're both sitting around wearing red shirts?
> 
> This may be the strongest I've ever bonded with another dude online.



*LOL* Now that is funny!


----------



## ripley (Jun 20, 2006)

I choked on my neighbor because I'm sexy and do what I want.


Oh. my. lawd. lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 20, 2006)

I smoked a Mexican because I'm cool like that.


----------



## swordchick (Jun 20, 2006)

*I loved my sister because that's how I roll.*


----------



## Angel (Jun 20, 2006)

I sang to a fork because I can't control myself.


----------



## Friday (Jun 20, 2006)

I had lunch with a monster because I'm cool.


----------



## Echoes (Jun 20, 2006)

I had lunch with a permanent marker because that's how I roll.


----------



## jamie (Jun 20, 2006)

I yelled at a llama, because I'm sexy and I do what I want.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 20, 2006)

I murdered my science teacher because I can't control myself.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 20, 2006)

I choked on a stuffed animal because I can't control myself.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 20, 2006)

I smoked a homeless guy because that's how I roll.

(horrible, horrible... lol)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

I sang to a monster because that's how I roll.


How did you know?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 20, 2006)

I danced with a noodle because I'm NOT a homosexual.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 20, 2006)

I choked on a phone because I can't control myself.


----------



## abluesman (Jun 20, 2006)

I dry humped a noodle because I'm cool like that.


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*I choked on my cell phone because I was high.

 *


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 20, 2006)

I murdered your mom because I am sexy and I do what I want.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 20, 2006)

I yelled at a phone because I was drunk.

(I've never been drunk, I fall asleep too fast )

=Divals


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I murdered my science teacher because I can't control myself.


bwahahaha.

Mine's a lot like misty. the 29th. pink shirt. !


----------



## trinity (Jun 20, 2006)

I ran over a gangster because I can't control myself!:doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

I yelled at an ipod because that's how I roll.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 20, 2006)

I kicked myself because I'm a ninja. 

(I would have to be wearing a shirt with many different color stripes when I read this!)


----------



## gypsy (Jun 20, 2006)

I yelled at a Mexican because I'm a ninja.


----------



## Donna (Jun 20, 2006)

I smoked a banana because I'm cool like that.


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

I smoked a ninja because that's how I roll.

Spooky how true these are!


----------



## gypsy (Jun 20, 2006)

Esme said:


> I smoked a ninja because that's how I roll.
> 
> Spooky how true these are!



OMG ... Esme...you smoked ME???


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, was it good for you too?


----------



## Cat (Jun 20, 2006)

I dry humped a fork because I'm cool like that. 

You know it!!!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 20, 2006)

I Kicked a Fireman because I'm sexy and I do what I want!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

I ran over a ninja because I can't control myself.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

I murdered a noodle because I was high.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 20, 2006)

I had lunch with your mom, because I am a ninja.






and the b***h did not pick up the tab!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

I smoked my neighbor because I'm cool like that!


----------



## missaf (Jun 20, 2006)

I dry humped a phone because I can't control myself.


----------



## wtchmel (Jun 20, 2006)

I choked on a stuffed animal, because i'm sexy and I do what I want. 

Cute,LOL.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 20, 2006)

I danced with Chuck Norris because I'm not homosexual.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 20, 2006)

I ran over my best friend's boyfriend because I'm NOT a homosexual.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 20, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I smoked my neighbor because I'm cool like that!




funny! i like that one!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

I danced with a phone because I'm cool like that.

(Why couldnt I have been born on the 20th! I could have written something witty about getting roundhouse kicked by Chuck Norris!)


----------



## rainyday (Jun 20, 2006)

I murdered a Mexican because that's how I roll.

Oh yeah. That looks great given the discussions in Hyde Park.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I murdered a Mexican because that's how I roll.
> 
> Oh yeah. That looks great given the discussions in Hyde Park.


LMFAO..this thread is totally cracking me up!


----------



## idun (Jun 20, 2006)

i had lunch with a baseball bat because the voices told me to









and it's a true story


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 20, 2006)

I had lunch with a homeless guy because I'm cool.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 20, 2006)

> I dry humped a permanent marker because I'm NOT a homosexual.



That is just WAY too much info Misty.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> That is just WAY too much info Misty.


Do yours! Do yours! LOL Wait..Do me! Do me


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 20, 2006)

I yelled at a ninja because I hate myself. 

Sure.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 20, 2006)

wtchmel said:


> I choked on a stuffed animal, because i'm sexy and I do what I want.
> 
> Cute,LOL.



I like that one a lot! lol


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 20, 2006)

I kicked a Mexican because I'm a ninja.

Then I nailed his sombrero with my throwing stars and stealthily killed his _burro_.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 20, 2006)

I murdered my sister because the voices told me to...


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 20, 2006)

_*There's a lady who's sure, as we wind on down the road, To be a rock and not to roll. 
*_







Oh, I'm sorry... That's _Stairway To Heaven_.

Here's mine:

I danced with my cellphone, because I roll like that.


(I think I like the Zeppelin version better.)



MisticalMisty said:


> You're turn!
> 
> Have fun...


----------



## Isa (Jun 20, 2006)

I kicked a permanent marker because I'm a ninja. (imagine that)


----------



## bf61 (Jun 20, 2006)

I danced with a stuffed animal because that's how I roll baby!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 20, 2006)

I danced with a birdbath because the voices told me to!!!!


----------



## Ash (Jun 20, 2006)

I murdered a banana because the voices told me to.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 21, 2006)

I had lunch with a permanent marker because I was drunk


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 21, 2006)

i murdered a banana cause i am sexy and i do what i want!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow:


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

I dry humped my dog because I am sexy and I do what I want!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 21, 2006)

I loved a gangster because I'm sexy and I do what I want.

I kinda like this game!


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 21, 2006)

so, you should take this in for parent teacher conferences-
Mrs. Smith, your child is a pain, but before we talk about that- did you dryhump something because you're sexy?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2009)

Old school bump..LOL


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 7, 2009)

I dry humped a gangster because I'm a ninja.

Cool He didn't see me coming...lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I dry humped a gangster because I'm a ninja.
> 
> Cool He didn't see me coming...lol



lmffao. That's AWESOME!


----------



## archivaltype (Nov 7, 2009)

I sang to a homeless guy because that's how I roll.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2009)

"I Smoked a Stuffed Animal Because I Can't Control Myself!"


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 7, 2009)

I smoked a birdbath because I'm cool


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 7, 2009)

I choked on a football player because that's how I roll. 

(oh my, how did they know??? :blush


----------



## Weeze (Nov 7, 2009)

I had lunch with a noodle because that's how I roll.


----------



## jdsumm (Nov 7, 2009)

I murdered a banana because I'm a ninja


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 7, 2009)

I kicked a pickle because I can't control myself. Then, I ate it!:eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 8, 2009)

I smoked a gangster because I hate myself..


----------



## katorade (Nov 8, 2009)

I dry humped a permanent marker because that's how I roll.

(wheeee! bday twinsies!)


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 8, 2009)

I kicked a squirrel because I was drunk.


I'm always amazed how accurate these things peg me...


----------



## Astarte (Nov 8, 2009)

I did the Macarena with a fireman because I was drunk and I hate myself.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 8, 2009)

katorade said:


> I dry humped a permanent marker because that's how I roll.
> 
> (wheeee! bday twinsies!)



woot woot!! lol


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 8, 2009)

I dry humped a baseball bat because I'm sexy and I do what I want.

As Misty would say, "Lord have mercy on my soul!"


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 8, 2009)

I choked on a homeless guy, because i'm cool


----------



## ssflbelle (Nov 8, 2009)

I kicked a squirrel because I am sexy and I do what I want. :blush:


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2009)

I dry humped a fireman because I'm sexy and I do what I want.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 8, 2009)

I ran over a goat because I was drunk.

(Some of these are kinda sad.)


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay.

I murdered (June) my dog (8) because that's how I roll (Black).

Damn,that's cold.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

I danced with a monster because I was drunk.


Errmmmm......that's nothing unusual for me......:blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 8, 2009)

I do a lot of this stuff normally anyway.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 8, 2009)

I Danced with Chuck Norris cause Im cool.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 8, 2009)

I loved a ninja because I was drunk....


Although I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have to be drunk to love a ninja! Ninjas are pretty much amazing!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 8, 2009)

I dry humped my cell phone cause that's how I roll. 





Well...it does vibrate...


----------



## MatthewB (Nov 8, 2009)

I smoked my science teacher because I'm sexy and I do what I want.


----------



## mel (Nov 8, 2009)

I sang to a fork because I was drunk


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 9, 2009)

Mine was
I danced with a monster because I am sexy and do what I want!


----------



## firefly (Nov 9, 2009)

I smoked Chuck Norris because I'm sexy and I do what I want.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 9, 2009)

I ran over a squirrel because I'm cool.

Yeah.


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 9, 2009)

I danced with a permanent marker because the voices told me to...


----------

